

Show HN: A faster, cleaner YouTube built on Angular.js and Foundation - mcrittenden
http://toogl.es

======
emilioolivares
This is awesome, thanks for sharing! Why is it so fast? Is it angular???

~~~
mcrittenden
Angular + the fact that YouTube serves up JSONP requests really really fast
:). The code is at <http://github.com/mikecrittenden/toogles> if you're
curious.

~~~
emilioolivares
Thanks, this has actually sparked my interest in learning Angular. I was ready
to start with Ember.js, but this has pushed down a different path. Appreciate
you sharing the source code.

~~~
mcrittenden
I can highly recommend Angular. I used Ember for awhile (built
minutefavors.com on it so I did get some decent real world experience) and was
a fan until finding Angular. Angular just makes a lot more sense to me and I
can get more done with less code.

------
harpb
It is a pretty smooth from 1 page to next. Nice job. Quick Q for you: which
api endpoint are you using to get the youtube listing on the frontpage?

~~~
mcrittenden
Thanks! Most viewed in the last day. Code here:
[https://github.com/mikecrittenden/toogles/blob/master/app/sc...](https://github.com/mikecrittenden/toogles/blob/master/app/scripts/controllers/main.js#L43)

------
lscott3
I'm impressed! It loads super fast. Good work.

~~~
mcrittenden
Thanks for trying it out!

------
paragonbliss
Loving the Yeoman favicon! But really clean site, and it feels pretty fast, i
like it :)

~~~
mcrittenden
Yeah, for some reason making a custom favicon is one of my least favorite
parts of this process so I always put it off. :). Glad you like it! Thanks for
trying it out.

------
dbyrd
awesome! Page Weight matters for youtube though ;)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4957992>

